# Am soo sad



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

I found one if my girls dead ,so I decided to bisect her to see anything unusual. I found out that her heart was all white. Please any thought,causes and cure.
Is this also contagious?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably not. I'm guessing you're raising meat birds? Heart failure in those birds is pretty common. 

What have you done to deal with the other issues? Feed and blood in the feces that you've talked about.


----------



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

I bought some meds for cocci and I gave them apple cider vinegar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was it successful in clearing any that showed those signs?

BTW, is soy so expensive because of what the virus did with shipping and farming?


----------



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

Yes it has cleared all the signs,and yes the virus had made everything expensive. I have found out that back soldier flies are good alternative protein source.What do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They absolutely are. Problem is, how much to give? I have dried mealworms that I feed my birds as treats. A five pound bag here is nearly 50$ US which is pricey. Probably even more than you would pay for 5# of soy.


----------



## ChickenWhat?? (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> They absolutely are. Problem is, how much to give? I have dried mealworms that I feed my birds as treats. A five pound bag here is nearly 50$ US which is pricey. Probably even more than you would pay for 5# of soy.


I raise mealworms. The mealworms from the store are dried and usually end up being just shells with nothing inside.


----------

